
Creative Commons -NC Licenses Considered Harmful (2005) - edward
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2005/9/11/16331/0655
======
reagency
Summary: "no commercial use" is impractical and counter productive; giving
something (digital) away for free and then telling people not to resell it, is
a misguided form of jealousy. Use GPL-style "share alike" instead.

~~~
belorn
While I agree with the sentiment from a perspective of personal agency, a
copyright license should match the wishes of an author. In many places
copyright has a moral aspects where the author has a right to forbid having
their work associated with areas they dislike. A common example is political
association where a author might not like having their creative expression
being associated with it.

I would not call that jealousy, but rather a rational decision regarding the
social impact that ones work has.

